# Easy Roller Light Hangers



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

How do these things work? I just got my new light strip and can't figure out how these things work. I can see where one end goes on the hook and where the other end attaches to the light fixture, but how do you get the cord to not roll back inside when you let go? I was supposed to be able to raise and lower it with one hand but I am definitely missing something here.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is the deal. Your light has to be pretty heavy to be able to use them. My 2x54 T5 fixture is too lightweight. Any other ideas for something more lightweight? I went to Home Depot and got chain a bit ago.


----------

